

Android tablet, phone kits use 2.3GHz Snapdragon 800 - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/android-tablet-smartphone-kits-use-2-3ghz-snapdragon-800/

======
stephengillie
It boggles my mind slightly to see mobile processors approaching (and
surpassing in some ways) desktop and server processors. This SoC is superior
in almost every way to the Sunfire V20z servers I have in my apartment.

